# How to improve 1.5m / 2.4km run



## Stobo91 (Oct 22, 2012)

Hi all, newbie here named Dan.

Basically, im applying for the RAF and need to run 1.5 mile / 2.4km in under 11 minutes 11 seconds for my fitess test in approx 2 weeks time.

ive done about 3 pratice runs so far and passed this on all three. My first run, approx 4 weeks ago. I did it in 11.09. Close...

Second run a week later, 10.27. Getting better. And my third run, yesterday, in 10.45. Hoped for better.

Just hoping any of you guys can shed some light on cardio exercises to basically help me run faster for longer. During my run last night, i started at 14 kmph for approx 4-5 minutes, lowered to 13.5 for another 3-4 minutes and then finished running at 13 kmph.

In between my 1.5 mile runs, ive been running approx 2-3 running sessions a week on the treadmil. Ive been doing 3mile / 4.8km in times ranging from 28 mins (steady pace all the way) to 24-25 minutes (incorporating some sprinting towards the end)

Basically i know i can pass the test but this is literally at max effort. After the run i am really exhausted and dripping wet through. Just want to be able to complete it more comfortably.

I have a few issues aswell.

Starting to suffer with shin splints  I understanding this will most likely be because ive gone from doing no to little running at all to running 3 miles 3 times a week. I had around 1 week off and they now feel normal again. This is why i did another 1.5 miler last night to see how i performed.

Also, i can run 3 miles at a steady pace quite comfortably. But during my 1.5 mile run last night, my lower back was really really aching which nearly lead to me ending it early. Really aching today still.

I have some good runnings trainers and believe my posture is correct so not really sure why its giving me grief.

Any responce/advice appreciated 

Dan


----------



## Darrenmac1988 (Aug 17, 2012)

Mix up your cardio and run a lot! For example i used to do 4-6 mile cross country running, 8 mile runs, 12-16 mile marches, fartlek training, interval training etc

I'm ex Army.


----------



## Stobo91 (Oct 22, 2012)

Thanks for your reply!

Basically with the shin splints and things i dont want to just start running alot as i know it will come back and the last thing i want is it to be hurting when i do the real test in 2 weeks time.

Been reading about the HIIT training. 30 second jog, 30 second sprint and repeat 8 times. Sounds good so going to give this a try.

Just feel slightly dissapointed that 3 weeks ago i ran 10.27. Then started doing 3 mile runs 3x a week and after my attempt last night it feels asif ive got worse and not better.


----------



## Darrenmac1988 (Aug 17, 2012)

1.5 mile runs are all mental if im honest. If you can't stay 100% focused and give your all then you shouldn't be joining the forces. So just dig deep! Its always easier on the day because you have people to chase. You'll smash a new time easy.

As for shin splints if its a serious problem then you may get medically discharged (not sure on the RAF). Most cases its not that serious and you just need to warm up properly before you run. Perform a 5 minute dynamic warm up before you start.


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

Is this your pre-joining fitness test mate?If so where are you doing it?When I did mine for the Navy I did it at a local gym,the guy just set the treadmill at a pace and said keep running till I say stop lol.

Regards to shin splints get it dealt with before you join up,seriously.You will do loads of physical training in basic and if you can't do what they are asking of you you WILL fail basic training.If you are finding it's the running aggravating it then do HIIT on a bike,crosstrainer or swim instead.Do as much circuit style training as you can before you join,it's this type of fitness they are after.I alternated between hill sprints,weight training and steady state cardio(5-7 miles) and found PT a breeze,don't get me wrong it was hard and I often felt sick BUT the PTIs want to see you're giving maximum effort and that you've put the work in prior to joining.

All the best mate.


----------



## Stobo91 (Oct 22, 2012)

Thanks Darran, thats alright then. As long as i get a 5 minute breather after the run 

Cheers GolfDelta. My application has been going through AFCO Leeds. My Medical is a week today so fitness shouldnt be long after.

I did a two year uniformed services course at my local college 2007 - 2009 which basically prepares you for the armed forces. Was mad on the gym at the time and did plently of PT. Had alot of residentials at Army bases etc where we were put through the ranks and i never suffered from shin splints then. I think its just because ive gone from doing no running to doing lots in such a short space of time. Going to make sure i warm up and cool down properly as ive been neglecting it recently.

After the test is out the way ill book myself on some circuit training sessions at the gym and give the HIIT a try.

Thanks alot!


----------



## Donny dog (May 1, 2013)

Stobo91 said:


> Hi all, newbie here named Dan.
> 
> Basically, im applying for the RAF and need to run 1.5 mile / 2.4km in under 11 minutes 11 seconds for my fitess test in approx 2 weeks time.
> 
> ...


Cant really help much with your shin splints and that other than to say it's 90% certain they will have flared up because you've gone from doing zilch to pretty intense exercise in such a short space of time.

As for improving your fitness in general then id 100% suggest you get some hill sprints in. If you don't have any nearby your house then drive to wherever it is that has a big massive fvck off hil which looks like the north face of the eiger. Give it full gas up to the top and then very slowly jog back down. Immediately turn round and go again.

Dependent on the gradient and length of run up the hill after 6 or 7 of them you should feel like your eyes are about to fall out. A good indicator of this is to try and say your name, D.O.B, and full address. If you get to your postcode and don't feel like you're about to throw up then do another 5.

After that, leave it 2 days and then try your mile and half run again. 4 weeks of this and then you can look forward to breezing through your PT!


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Run faster


----------



## SILV3RBACK (Jun 23, 2012)

Darrenmac1988 said:


> Mix up your cardio and run a lot! For example i used to do 4-6 mile cross country running, 8 mile runs, 12-16 mile marches, fartlek training, interval training etc
> 
> I'm ex Army.


What he said


----------



## Reece88 (Aug 22, 2013)

Darrenmac1988 said:


> Mix up your cardio and run a lot! For example i used to do 4-6 mile cross country running, 8 mile runs, 12-16 mile marches, fartlek training, interval training etc
> 
> I'm ex Army.


+1. I'm sure RAF is bleep test anyway init?


----------



## TommyFire (Jul 18, 2010)

Imagine @resten is chasing you with his c0ck out!


----------



## jme_swaz (Aug 24, 2013)

Darrenmac1988 said:


> Mix up your cardio and run a lot! For example i used to do 4-6 mile cross country running, 8 mile runs, 12-16 mile marches, fartlek training, interval training etc
> 
> I'm ex Army.


What this guy said, Fartlek and Interval training, I'm Army Reserves and I know plenty of guys that use intervals to reduce their run times. Do it out on the road too, only Navy run on treadmills as far as I'm aware, the Army definitely don't.

As for shin splints, pretty much everyone in the military suffers with them at some point and mostly its a matter for pushing through. I find compression socks help quite a bit for running and recovering in, other guys I know use ibuprofen gel on their shins.

Hope this helps.


----------



## thomas12345 (Aug 11, 2009)

Stobo91 said:


> Hi all, newbie here named Dan.
> 
> Basically, im applying for the RAF and need to run 1.5 mile / 2.4km in under 11 minutes 11 seconds for my fitess test in approx 2 weeks time.
> 
> ...


In reverse but...

Lower back pain is more than likely just an adjustment period for your back just push through.

Shin splints is generally misunderstood / mis diagnosed and its most likely just water retention and swelling.

If at THIS stage you only have to run 1.5 miles in one go there is no point in running further in training . Intervals and fartlek is spot on. Walk 1 min fast run not sprint ( not traditional hiit i know but there is a reason ) 1 min and do this for 1.5 miles. Build up so that your rest periods ( walking ) become shorter . Aiming for the total run to be a 1.5 mile fast run.

* if you sprint the whole way you will be wrecked at the end all be it with a good time but unable to do anything bar lay down therefore point less.

*If do get in basic training will take care of any short fall in endurance.

* focus on the immediate goal passing the 1.5 mile test !


----------



## Stobo91 (Oct 22, 2012)

Thanks for all the responses guys, appreciate it.

After having some trouble with my medical test due to a broken bone when i was younger, ive just passed it 3 months on and my fitness test is now tomorrow evening.

Looking forward to getting it out of the way if im honest and im very confident i can pass it.

Carried on training after initially writing this post and so far my best 1.5 mile run was 9:46 so very happy with that. With the medical test taking forever i lost alot of motivation as i was told i would need x-rays etc (delaying even longer) i had stopped training.

Then out of the blue they rang me last friday and said your fitness test is in 6 days time (tomorrow).

Straight into the gym after work on friday and did 1.5 mile in 10:26, 45 press ups in 1 min and 44 sit ups in 1 min.

Pass rate is 11:11 for the run, 20 press ups and 35 situps.

Ive since done another 1.5 mile on sunday which i did in 10:14, then followed up with a gentle 3 mile jog/run on monday.

I didnt go on tuesday as a wanted chance to rest.

Now my question is... should i go for a gentle run tonight? or save myself and just do a decent warm up before the run tomorrow evening at 8PM?

Any advice re foods to eat etc would be appreciated too!


----------



## Raw meat 1984 (Sep 17, 2008)

TommyFire said:


> Imagine @resten is chasing you with his c0ck out!


laughing will slow him down


----------



## Raw meat 1984 (Sep 17, 2008)

train your core muscles, i watched an exercise a while back with american football players, half the squad incorporated basic core muscle training into their usual training regime whilst the other half of the team didnt.

after 1 month the core trained side could push one of these  things much harder and faster for further as well as stamina tests slightly increased. after just one month.

might be worth a shot and shouldnt be too much extra effort to do a few planks and other general core exercises


----------



## Stobo91 (Oct 22, 2012)

Cheers. As soon as this basic test is out the way ill be doing as much as i can to prepare for the next stage (3 day residential test with more fitness tests) so ill make sure to stick some core exercises in there!


----------



## dannytsg (Sep 7, 2013)

Stobo91 said:


> Thanks for all the responses guys, appreciate it.
> 
> After having some trouble with my medical test due to a broken bone when i was younger, ive just passed it 3 months on and my fitness test is now tomorrow evening.
> 
> ...


It is entirely up to how you feel about doing a gentle run tonight.

I would personally say if you feel you have the time in the bag then just rest, no need to risk getting a twinge or niggling injury that can mess up everything tomorrow.

As for foods to eat I would say that 1-1.5 hours out to make sure to eat something such as a banana and maybe something like a bran/granola bar. Don;t intake too much water as it sloshing about in your stomach won't do you any good and just make sure you run at the pace you have previously found comfortable for the 10 minute 1.5


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

When I got fit for the paras I couldn't run 2 miles when I started. I did some long distance, some hill sprints, interval sprints and Finland circuits and after 4-5 months I could do it in 9 minutes far from good but I'm not a gifted runner


----------



## Stobo91 (Oct 22, 2012)

I didnt go for a run last night, probably should have as i might have slept a little better.. :scared:

Im at work all day today 9-5 and my run is at 8PM.

My lunch hour is between 1-2 can anyone recommend a good meal? Got plenty of water to keep drinking throughout the day then ill have a banana about 5 when i finish work.

The gym im doing the test at is literally next door to the local gym im signed up to so my plan was just to go down to my gym about 7 and have a gentle run to warm up.


----------



## AL_KILLIYA (Dec 2, 2011)

my pal joined the special forces a couple of years back , I just found a notebook we used to document all our times and training

1.5 mile best effort time for that had to be under 9 mins , I trained with him for it just to help really as we were a similar level of fitness , and your generally going to push yourself harder , when someone's breathing down your neck and racing against you ,

I just found a notebook we used to document all our times and training the outher week, we got our times down from 10.30 (him) and 10.35 (me) to 8.02 (Him) and 8.06 (me) , in 4 weeks , it was all different variations of intervals that worked the best and constantly building up using heart rate monitors , so week one was like 75% heart rate one day 5 x 30 sec sprints , then next session 5 x 1 min sprints , 5 x hill sprints ,

progressing each week increasing heart rate and varying length and volume of sprints ,also added a 3 mile best effort and a 3/4 mile best effort plus sprint drills, but we didn't try the 1.5 miler till the end by which time we'd shaved over 2 and a half minutes off time's

edit just seen its tonight , good luck anyhow

it is a real test of mettle to be honest a best effort 1.5 miler , sounds easy but running as fast as you can for 8-10 mins aint easy


----------



## AL_KILLIYA (Dec 2, 2011)

Stobo91 said:


> I didnt go for a run last night, probably should have as i might have slept a little better.. :scared:
> 
> Im at work all day today 9-5 and my run is at 8PM.
> 
> ...


its easier on the treadmill my pal did a 7.40 on the tread , and just under 8mins in boots


----------



## Stobo91 (Oct 22, 2012)

Wow thats some good going to hit 8 mins!

My very first every attempt was 11 mins 9 seconds (passed by 2 seconds) so from there i just made it my mission to get under 11, then under 10:30, then under 10 etc.

If i can nail around the 9-9:30 mark before joining ill be happy!

Dont suppose you can remember the KPH you ran at to get 8 mins?

Im at 14/14.5 kph on the treadmill all the way until 2km then for the last 0.40km i speed it up


----------



## Stobo91 (Oct 22, 2012)

Passed guys. Got 10:14 in my run. Could have started pushing earlier but didnt want to mess up do played it safe.

Thanks for all the help!


----------



## dannytsg (Sep 7, 2013)

Stobo91 said:


> Passed guys. Got 10:14 in my run. Could have started pushing earlier but didnt want to mess up do played it safe.
> 
> Thanks for all the help!


Well done mate. Glad you managed it


----------



## Bora (Dec 27, 2011)

well done :thumb:


----------

